# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کد رشته محل و عنوان رشته محل رو واسه پیام نور باید چی وارد کنم؟

## Ali__S

بچه واسه جستجوی کد رشته محل...کد رشته محل و عنوان رشته محل رو واسه پیام نور باید چی وارد کنم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## last shot

> بچه واسه جستجوی کد رشته محل...کد رشته محل و عنوان رشته محل رو واسه پیام نور باید چی وارد کنم؟؟؟؟؟


از صفحه 78 دفترچه انتخاب رشته جدول رشته های پیام نور شروع شده.(اگر دانلود کرده باشی برو سراغ قسمت دو صفحه 65) اونجا کد رشته های پیام نور و هر چی بخوای نوشته شده.

----------


## salam76

> بچه واسه جستجوی کد رشته محل...کد رشته محل و عنوان رشته محل رو واسه پیام نور باید چی وارد کنم؟؟؟؟؟


سلام. من که توی فرآیند انتخاب رشته کد رشته محل رو که وارد کردم، خود به خود عنوان رشته محل رو مقابلش نشون داد. 
من روزانه رو زدم ولی فکر نکنم روش کار با پیام نور فرق کنه.
کد رشته محل هم که توی دفترچه انتخاب رشته هست.

----------


## Ali__S

پیدا کدم ممنون بابت راهنماییتون بچه ها..... :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## salam76

> سلام شما اطلاع دارین اگه مثلا فرهنگیان اولویت اولم باشه و  قبول شم برای مصاحبه انتخابای بعدیم بررسی نمیشه؟ لطفا اگه میدونین ج  بدین


سلام. با این شرایط اگه برای مصاحبه قبول بشی، دو حالت داریم:
1. توی مصاحبه رد میشی و اولویت بعدی قبول میشی
2. توی مصاحبه قبول مششی و میری فرهنگیان.
مهم: نگران نباش. اگه توی مصاحبه فرهنگیان رد بشی، چون نتایج مصاحبه رو  زودتر از نتایج نهایی اعلام میکنند به طور خود کار سیستم اولویت بعدیت رو  انتخاب میکنه.
مهم 2:اگه اولویت دومت بغیر از فرهنگیان هم مصاحبه داشته باشه، برای   مصاحبش منتظر نتیجه مصاحبه فرهنگیانت نمیمونند و توی هر دوتا مصاحبه (اگه  رتبت برسه) میتونی شرکت کنی. مثلا من خودم اول قوه قضایی و بهد فرهنگیان رو  زدم که هر دو مصاحبه دارند. بعد اگه مثلا توی هردو مصاحبه قبول شدی ،  سیستم تو رو میفرسته به اولویت اول.
ببخشید زیاد شد!!!

----------

